

Ask HN: Version control for PHP? - thatusertwo

We have a 5 person team, we are looking for a version control system for our PHP project, any suggestion / direction? We use a mix of windows / OSX. Using a Linux based web server.
======
tekacs
If you must use Windows, Mercurial is known to be more Windows-friendly than
Git while maintaining many/most of its benefits (and has very similar command
syntax). It's written in Python and so works beautifully on Windows, OSX and
Linux...

<http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/Tutorial> is as good a place to start as
any (or see <http://mercurial.selenic.com/guide/>) for pointers to some
tutorials...

~~~
tekacs
Also, a suggestion - don't go anywhere near SVN. You'll thank us in the long
run... :)

------
robertboloc
I use Subversion because it was the system used at my job, but I also used Git
for personal projects ant had no problems with either. I think Subversion is a
bit more "Windows-friendly" and there are plugins for most IDE's, but Git is
very powerful.

------
oemera
Git. Although I don't know how it performs on windows. OS X and Linux is just
fine.

To give you a better answer please provide information about version control
knowledge, such as "Did you ever use a VCS?", "What did you use before?".

------
thatusertwo
We have never used version control before, we literally have no idea what we
are doing. Any help?

------
adelevie
Git should work just fine.

